# I think my millipede is sick and or dieing...



## xenowhore (Jul 11, 2006)

Theres something wrong with my millipede. I think its sick or dieing. yesterday there was a really hot day and the electric went out in my house while I was out. When I came home it was rediculously hot in my room. I checked on her and she was really weak feeling when I picked her up. I brought her to a cooler place for a bit and sprayed her tank with some water.  The humidity was at 75 percent like usaual. She eventually got stronger and started moving more. So, I fed her. She didnt eat anything, and now, I checked on her again today, and its not hot at all and her humidity is at 75 percent. Shes barely moving her legs and shes really weak feeling again. What should I do about it?


----------



## crashergs (Jul 11, 2006)

could be molting, i wouldnt pick it up, if its dying, theres nothing you can do about it.... if its ridiculously hot in your room like you say, and a dry terrarium then they can lose their moisture in their body and literally die from inside out.
if your substrate is nice and moist how it should be, then the temperatures in your terrarium would of been ok and it probably is just going to molt, typically they molt underneath the soil unless you dont give them enough soil to bury into. btw, 
id throw a piece of cucumber into their terrarium


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Jul 11, 2006)

...i do not want u to feel bad, but I think it is gonna die.
I had this also, sometimes when a millie dies, the legs are mooving and it looks like its alive, but its nerval system is about to die.
If u do not want to tantalize and redeem(we all do not know if they are able to recognize pain), freeze the millie (its better to watch it die and i think it feels for them like falling to sleep).

Hugs for u...its always sad if an animal leaves here


----------



## xenowhore (Jul 11, 2006)

Milldred died this morning.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 11, 2006)

What species was it and how long did you have it?


----------



## xenowhore (Jul 12, 2006)

it was the african black millipede...and i had it for like...a month. but I think the heat killed her. because while i wasnt home for the day, the electric went out, and the ac turned off and my room is the attic so there was no AC. it was rediculously hot. I guess shhe just didnt make it.


----------

